

Show HN: Tweet A Stranger, my little web experiment - gerbera
http://alexgerber.com/post/2900815675/my-first-social-experiment-tweetastranger-com

======
muppetman
Warning: If you use this, you will also tweet "I just tweeted something on
<http://TweetAStranger.com>

I don't mind apps that do this as long as they _tell me_ they're going to.
This doesn't.

~~~
gerbera
I added a line saying it would post to your timeline. Thanks for the
suggestion, I'm new at this.

------
mynameisraj
Neat idea, but please be careful and obtain permission before using Ollie the
Twitterrific bird (<http://twitterrific.com>).

------
jcr
You really ought to employ some method to monetize this, such as advertising,
and then post it on a more "general interest" site like Reddit.

~~~
jcr
I didn't realize mentioning reddit was so verboten on HN, but it seems some
folks here are missing the point. Look at it this way, ChatRoulette is very
similar in concept and it took off wildly. Given a mainstream audience, this
has the same potential. If this goes viral like its predecessor, then the
author may be looking at some very hefty server fees.

Sure, there's also a potential to profit from the work, but if it gets popular
and doesn't support itself, then it won't last for long.

------
gerbera
thanks everyone for the comments, do you have any suggestions on how to get
the word out?

